# Kennels prices please



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you tell me how much your local kennels charge per day and night for one dog?
And does that include if the owner provides food for the dog.

I can't seem to find any quotes for round here, and Trixie's owner have asked me to have her for 5 days next month and will pay but I dunno what to quote. She get really bad kennel stress.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

In hertfordshire, one kennel was £15 per day, including the days you pick up and drop off the dog.


----------



## woofo (May 13, 2010)

I'm in fife and it is £12/day. This does include food and any vet bill while in kennels though - I don't know what they would knock off without those.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here depending on what kennel is between £11-£18


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

First kennels i worked at it was £8-£13 per day/night depending on the size of the dog. Heating was charged as an extra even in the dead of winter!  The place closed down in February.
The other kennels i've been at is lovely and charges £10-£15 and heating is included, the place runs off thermostats.
The third kennels locally charges a little less (we boarded Scooter here once for a couple of days as we couldn't get him in anywhere else, never again) but was very grim and i'm surprised it's still running.

I think it's standard practise to charge for the days the dog is dropped off or collected, it certainly is where i am.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Price per day, includes everything 

small/medium £9
large £9.50
X large (needs a double size kennel) £10.50


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

We pay £14.50 a day/night for Koda, which includes his food.....although he now needs a bigger kennel if he's gonna be there more than 1 night, which will cost us more, but not sure how much!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

the kennels i work in is £10 a day per dog (incl drop off and pick up days) 

this includes food, but only their bog standard stuff, if you want ur dog on its usual food u have to bring it at ur own cost.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I pay £12 and he stays in a home, which he loves. I get photos and regular updates via text.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

£9 per night, this includes food


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ours were £8 per night including food (but I took Roo's as they didn't have his in and didn't want to make them buy a big bag!).

So if I took him Friday afternoon and picked him up Sunday afternoon they charged me £16


----------

